# TV problems



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a sony tv, yesterday i turned it on was going to watch a dvd, hit the input button and the dvd nor the roku are no longer listed as options. Had to uplut the wire from the cable box and plug the dvd cable into that slot instead then the dvd worked. Whats wrong with my tv or the HDMI plug in slots ?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Some of your HDMI inputs may have died but first unplug the TV wait a minute and plug it in and turn it on. Modern TVs are computers and sometimes need a cold boot when drivers become corrupted.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, that seem to dring the blue ray back but not the roku. What would be the problem and is it repairable ?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Try the same treatment with the ROKU. It also is a simple computer. Unplug the HDMI cable at the same time you unplug the ROKU from the wall.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, seems to be working now. Good job Colbyt. Thanks


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

We have a Sony TV w a Bose Sound system, integrated w cable company. When the tv comes on but no sound, a reboot of the entire bose home entertainment system seems to work. 

Also, I've noticed that when you unplug something, leave it unplugged for at least 5 minutes. this downtime seems to always allow for a successful reboot, while 30-45 sec's does not, at least from my experience.


----------

